# Grizzly "Knife" Belt Sander - Model G1015



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review. I am not in the market right now for this type of machine, but I like the double spindle and the apparent heft of the machine. I will keep it on my wish list. Appreciate the detail about the problems with mounting and adjusting. This is the kind info that makes it much easier for the next guy.


----------

